# Eduard Francks early pianomusic (21 first recordings)



## fahl5 (Apr 9, 2011)

After the living descendants of the Mendelssohn-Pupil Eduard Franck (1817-1893) provided me with copied scores of his early pianoworks, i produced the world first recordings of 21 compositions. (op.3,2 was recorded 2009 by James Tocco for a New York Radiostation)

I have recorded all 22 pieces of op.1,2,3,5 and 7 in two versions: 
1) with the sound of a sampled modern Fazioli 
2) with the sound of a sampled Berndt Grandpiano from 1848 in the Mendelssohnhaus/Leipzig.

Here you can listen Teasers for the Studies op1 and the Pianopieces op2,3,5,7.
Fazioli: Studies op.1, Pianopieces op.2-7
Berndt: Studies op.1, Pianopieces op.2-7

Here you will find the whole recordings.
Modern Fazioli Grandpiano 
historical Berndt Grandpiano 1848

I am curious what you think about this seldom played repertoire.
best
fahl5


----------

